
MI forcing notifications without ability to disable them - wizardofmysore
Hi HN,<p>If you are planning to buy a Mi phone, don&#x27;t. Stay away from it.<p>They don&#x27;t care about customer experience. They are pushing notifications from their app store and themes app and don&#x27;t allow users to disable it.<p>The phone is good but the data they collect and the bad notification experience is just not worth it.<p>Don&#x27;t go for the phone.<p>Here is a screenshot of the forced notification http:&#x2F;&#x2F;i.imgur.com&#x2F;hhh51jD.jpg<p>This goes to show that they don&#x27;t care about the user.
======
Badmiaoo
I have MI phone since couples of years. And i have no difficulties to disable
it...do not cry wolf.

~~~
wizardofmysore
This is Mi Max 2 in India. I can see the option to disable those notifications
blocked. There was no need to say the "do not cry wolf" part but I guess some
people don't know how to be civil and uncover facts before jumping into
conclusions.

